# Forgotten Password :(



## Cpt.Fox (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi guys
Do you know how to bypass the screen lock on an Android phone? unfortunately i forgot the password... 
In case there is no other way, what is the most recommended way to format it? The model is Samsung SM-J510MN
i appreciate your help


----------



## flmatter (Jul 22, 2019)

Try this  or maybe here    the 2 sites may have the  same info.  Factory reset may be the best way but you lose all data saved in phone


----------



## Komshija (Jul 23, 2019)

Factory reset will not solve the problem. It did up to Android 5.0. If you initiate factory reset it might (I assume) ask you for your email and password. I've never been there with Android 5.0+ phones, so I don't know the exact procedure. If you don't have an email and installed apps in .apk variant, you'll have to make hard reset, wipe everything and bring it to someone in your vincinity who can unlock it and bypass security. Look for the shops that fix phones and/or electronic components and ask whether they can unlock it and for how much.


----------



## Cpt.Fox (Jul 24, 2019)

flmatter said:


> Try this  or maybe here    the 2 sites may have the  same info.  Factory reset may be the best way but you lose all data saved in phone


have you tried any of these methods?




Komshija said:


> Factory reset will not solve the problem. It did up to Android 5.0. If you initiate factory reset it might (I assume) ask you for your email and password. I've never been there with Android 5.0+ phones, so I don't know the exact procedure. If you don't have an email and installed apps in .apk variant, you'll have to make hard reset, wipe everything and bring it to someone in your vincinity who can unlock it and bypass security. Look for the shops that fix phones and/or electronic components and ask whether they can unlock it and for how much.


What do you mean by installed apps in apk variant? By hard reset i guess you mean this. I will search for a reliable electronic repair store
Thx guys


----------



## flmatter (Jul 24, 2019)

foxslink said:


> have you tried any of these methods?


No I have not, I have not been unfortunate to forget passwords.  I have had friends do it and fastest way, at least for me, was factory reset and start from scratch. It sucks if you had important documents or photos on it.


----------

